# Baby wearing bad for spine/hip sockets?



## Liesje

My uncle is an orthopedic surgeon who told me that any kind of baby wearing before 6 months (and even at 6 months is not that great) is bad for all kinds of orthopedic development. 
Does anyone have any proof (other than anecdotal evidence) of the contrary?


----------



## Rachel_C

Well you can never prove a negative... you can never prove 100% that ergonomically correct carriers don't cause hip problems, or that eating chocolate doesn't make you crazy or that wearing pink doesn't give you spots. ;)

I would ask your uncle whether he is aware of the different types of carriers. If he's talking about crotch danglers then yes, he's absolutely correct because the baby's legs/hips aren't supported in a good position. I'd show him this page - https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Develo...tion/Baby-Carriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/ - it's pretty simple but it contains good illustrations of the different positions carriers hold baby in. Then ask if he means the 'good' carriers on that page are bad too. If so, I'd ask him for research showing this, because as I said you can't prove that it isn't bad but he could show evidence to say that it is, if that makes sense! You could also maybe contact the people who run that page... they have pages for medical professionals and pages set up for research but it looks like it's still under development. They may have something they haven't put up yet though.


----------



## freckleonear

There is evidence that certain types of carrier, forward facing positions and cradle positions can cause problems. That includes mainstream carriers that support baby by the crotch and a few traditional carriers like the Native American papoose. It's important to get a carrier that supports baby from knee-pit to knee-pit in the M position with knees higher than hips (100+ degree flex, 30-45 degree abduction), and ensure that baby's back is rounded in a C position rather than hollow (especially while the spine is still in total kyphosis). Ergonomically-correct carriers like this have been shown to reduce or prevent a lot of common problems such as hip dysplasia and plagiocephaly. It's also worth noting that these carriers support baby in a natural position similar to inside the womb or being carried on the hip (which is well known to help baby assume to the optimal position) and the same position is used to treat hip dysplasia.

So I would imagine your uncle is talking about the non-optimum types of carrier, as the positioning in ergonomically-correct carriers is well supported by medical evidence.


----------



## hanelei

I agree, surely he's talking about crotch dangler carriers?

The Hip Dysplasia Institute recommends Ergo-style carriers, have a look here: https://www.hipdysplasia.org/developmental-dysplasia-of-the-hip/prevention/baby-carriers-seats-and-other-equipment/

ETA: Whoops, I only just noticed that Rachel_C already posted the same link that I did!


----------



## Toms Mummy

That's a really interesting link Rachel_C & Hanelei... Thanks :)


----------



## lovemyDD

Very well said, Rachel! 

However; Babies safety is our main concern..so if your uncle can show some proof or study,.he is very welcome to address all mothers. 




Rachel_C said:


> Well you can never prove a negative... you can never prove 100% that ergonomically correct carriers don't cause hip problems, or that eating chocolate doesn't make you crazy or that wearing pink doesn't give you spots. ;)
> 
> I would ask your uncle whether he is aware of the different types of carriers. If he's talking about crotch danglers then yes, he's absolutely correct because the baby's legs/hips aren't supported in a good position. I'd show him this page - https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Develo...tion/Baby-Carriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/ - it's pretty simple but it contains good illustrations of the different positions carriers hold baby in. Then ask if he means the 'good' carriers on that page are bad too. If so, I'd ask him for research showing this, because as I said you can't prove that it isn't bad but he could show evidence to say that it is, if that makes sense! You could also maybe contact the people who run that page... they have pages for medical professionals and pages set up for research but it looks like it's still under development. They may have something they haven't put up yet though.


----------



## Snuffy

I would also imagine he means crotch danglers. 

At 6 week of age my daughter went into a pavlik harness to treat her hip dysplasia. It held her legs in EXACTLY the same position that our ergonomic carriers do. Her physiotherapist recommended strongly against Baby Bjorn type carriers though.


----------

